# traditional custodians



## nefeligidi (Apr 15, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σας, καλοί μου άνθρωποι.

Μήπως έχει κανείς/ καμία υπόψη πώς αποδίδονται στα ελληνικά οι traditional custodians;

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν μιλάμε απλώς για όλους τους ιθαγενείς της Αυστραλίας ή αν περιορίζεται σε κάποιους από αυτούς που έχουν κάποιον ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στις κοινότητές τους ως θεματοφύλακες παράδοσης ή κάτι συναφές. Δεν βρίσκω κάποιον ορισμό για τον όρο. Βρήκα μόνο τους traditional owners εδώ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το πώς να το αποδώσω. Αν έχει κανείς καμία έμπνευση, ας με βοηθήσει και λάβετε υπόψη σας πως είναι υπότιτλος οπότε οτιδήποτε ιδιαίτερα περιφραστικό αποκλείεται...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Υπότιτλος σε τι; Σε κάτι που περιγράφει και έχει σχέση με ιθαγενείς της Αυστραλίας ή κάτι άλλο; Γιατί για ιθαγενείς, μια χαρά μπορεί να είναι οι θεματοφύλακες της παράδοσης, ιδίως αν κολλάει με αυτά που βλέπεις να εξελίσσονται στην οθόνη. Δώσε μας κάτι περισσότερο, λίγο από περιβάλλον, κάτι από συγκείμενο, μια ιδέα των τεκταινομένων, ω τζεντάι. :)


----------



## nefeligidi (Apr 15, 2014)

Σωστά... πάνω στην αγωνία μου, δεν έδωσα σχεδόν καμία πληροφορία.

Είμαστε στις ακτές τις Αυστραλίας και σε αυτή τη φάση έχουμε μια ομάδα παλαιοντολόγων κι έναν Αβορίγινα (τον traditional custodian) που κοιτάζουν ίχνη δεινοσαύρων και φτιάχνουν αντίγραφα και καλούπια για να τα μελετήσουν. Και το VO μάς παρουσιάζει την ομάδα λέγοντας ότι "Ο Χ κι ο Ψ με τη βοήθεια του traditional custodian Νιλ Χάντερ θα φτιάξουν ένα αντίγραφο από σιλικόνη προκειμένου να μελετήσουν το αποτύπωμα".

Ένι κλουζ;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2014)

Traditional Custodians 

‘Traditional Custodians’ is the term to describe the original Aboriginal or Torres Strait 
Islander people who inhabited an area. Traditional custodians today are 
descendents of the original inhabitants and have ongoing spiritual and cultural ties to 
the land and waterways where their ancestors lived. 

It is often important to find out the name of the particular group/s of local Aboriginal 
people that are the traditional custodians of land, particularly when an event is held 
on that land and a ‘Welcome to Country’ and/or ‘Acknowledgement of Country’ is 
performed (see below). 

Sources of information about traditional custodians include the local council and/or 
the local Aboriginal Land Council.

Μας λέει εδώ.

Κι εδώ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

Τώρα, ως προς την απόδοση του όρου, για υπότιτλο ενδεχομένως θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "θεματοφύλακας (της παράδοσης)". Άλλωστε είναι γνωστός και καταξιωμένος όρος. 

Και για λόγους οικονομίας, ύστερα από μερικές φορές θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιείς μόνο τη λέξη θεματοφύλακας (ίσως και με κεφαλαίο; ).


----------



## nefeligidi (Apr 15, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Bernardina.

Δυστυχώς δεν χωράει με τίποτα το "της παράδοσης" κι αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν καλύτερα να τον πω σκέτο Θεματοφύλακα ή απλώς Αβορίγινα. Γιατί οι γνώσεις του προκύπτουν από τους δεσμούς και τις παραδόσεις του ως αυτόχθονα του τόπου και μιας και δεν είναι επάγγελμα το θεματοφύλακας, σκεφτόμουν να τον πω απλά Αβορίγινα. Ίσως είναι η ιδέα μου αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι το Θεματοφύλακας (σκέτο και χωρίς επεξήγηση) παραπέμπει σε κάποιο αξίωμα ή ορισμένη θέση.

Τι λέτε κι εσείς που τα ξέρετε σαφώς καλύτερα;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2014)

Καταρχάς, αν ο πληθυντικός απευθύνεται σ' εμένα, ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν ξέρω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο παραπάνω απ' όσα ξέρεις εσύ. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντως, καλό θα ήταν να μην του στερήσεις τον ξεχωριστό ρόλο του. Είναι σαφές, απ' όσα περιγράφεις, ότι πρόκειται για άνθρωπο που έχει συγκεκριμένη αρμοδιότητα και δικαιοδοσία. 

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα πουν κι άλλοι, αν δεν βιάζεσαι πολύ. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Ψηφίζω Θεματοφύλακα (με κεφαλαίο,σκέτο και χωρίς επεξήγηση). Ότι είναι Αβορίγινας προφανώς φαίνεται. Όποιος από τους θεατές ξέρει τη λέξη ( ) θα υποθέσει και θα καταλάβει. Όποιος δεν ξέρει και ενδιαφέρεται, θα βρει την απάντηση, μέσω Γκούγκλη, στη Λεξιλογία...  Όποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται...:down:


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Αν αναφέρεται ο όρος μια φορά μόνο στον διάλογο, προτείνω να προτιμήσεις το γνωστό σε μας, τον _αβορίγινα_.


----------



## nefeligidi (Apr 15, 2014)

Έχετε κι οι δύο πολύ δίκιο.

Κλέινουμε στο Θεματοφύλακας. Ελπίζω πως όσοι κάτσουν να δουν ντοκιμαντέρ για τις αυστραλιανές ακτές θα καταλάβουν.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και ζήτω η Λεξιλογία!

:)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2014)

Κι εμείς ευχαριστούμε. Καλή συνέχεια. :)

Και _φυσικά_, ζήτω η Λεξιλογία.


----------



## cougr (Apr 16, 2014)

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τήν παράλειψη τού _traditional_ στη μετάφραση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

cougr said:


> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τήν παράλειψη τού _traditional_ στη μετάφραση;





nefeligidi said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν χωράει με τίποτα το "της παράδοσης" [...]


Υπότιτλος... :)


----------



## cougr (Apr 16, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Doc! 

Θα ήθελα επίσης με την ευκαιρία να θέσω ακόμη μία ερώτηση. Ως εναλλακτική απόδοση, θεωρείτε ότι θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει και το _κηδεμόνας_; Ρωτάω επειδή τα παροικιακά μέσα ενημέρωσης συνήθως έτσι το αποδίδουν.

Π.χ. traditional custodians of the land -παραδοσιακοί κηδεμόνες της γης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Κηδεμόνας, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, με τίποτα. :) Αλλά αν χρησιμοποιείται ήδη στην Αυστραλία, θα αξίζει λημματογράφηση από κάποιον που ενδεχομένως συγκεντρώνει τα ελληνικά των ομογενών.


----------



## pontios (Apr 16, 2014)

... και για το σχετικά σχετικό Traditional land owners - παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της γης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

pontios said:


> ... και για το σχετικά σχετικό Traditional land owners - παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της γης;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια το χρησιμοποιείς εδώ, Χρήστο. Ότι οι Αβορίγινες είναι οι παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της γης, που τους την πήραν οι λευκοί; Αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν νομίζω ότι το «παραδοσιακοί» είναι σωστό, αλλά δεν έχω έτοιμη και καλύτερη απάντηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι τους λόγους που οδήγησαν στην απόδοση _κηδεμόνες_, αλλά στα ελληνικά ξενίζει η σχέση της λέξης με τη γη. Αυτή πάντως είναι η σημασία που δίνεται στους παραδοσιακούς, τους ιστορικούς, τους παλαιόθεν φύλακες και συντηρητές και κηδεμόνες της αυστραλιανής γης. Δυστυχώς, η λέξη _τοποτηρητής_ έχει άλλη σημασία. Ο _θεματοφύλακας_ είναι ένας καλύτερος όρος για την παράδοση, τους θεσμούς, τη γλώσσα, και όχι για έναν τόπο. Αλλά εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ τους _θεματοφύλακες_ από τους _κηδεμόνες_. Στο κάτω κάτω, _θέμα_ ήταν κάποτε και η διοικητική περιφέρεια των Βυζαντινών.


----------



## cougr (Apr 16, 2014)

Δόκτορα και nickel, σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους για τις απαντήσεις σας!


----------



## pontios (Apr 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια το χρησιμοποιείς εδώ, Χρήστο. Ότι οι Αβορίγινες είναι οι παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της γης, που τους την πήραν οι λευκοί; Αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν νομίζω ότι το «παραδοσιακοί» είναι σωστό, αλλά δεν έχω έτοιμη και καλύτερη απάντηση.



Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ, θα δεις ότι το "traditional land owners" είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος όρος (σε αναλογία 8 προς 1 έναντι του "traditional custodians"), που αναγνωρίζει (και ίσως ρητά παραδέχεται) ότι η γη άνηκε παραδοσιακά στους Αβορίγινες - αφού ήταν οι πρώτοι κάτοικοι της χώρας (κατοικούσαν στην Αυστραλία 40,000 χρόνια πριν την άφιξη των λευκών) - και ότι οι λευκοί πράγματι την πήραν από αυτούς.


----------



## pontios (Apr 17, 2014)

"ανήκε" ..:angry:


----------



## cougr (Apr 17, 2014)

pontios said:


> Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ, θα δεις ότι το "traditional land owners" είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος όρος (σε αναλογία 8 προς 1 έναντι του "traditional custodians")...........


 
Pontios, it's no big deal but somehow this didn't seem right to me and truly enough when I checked with similar/identical pages omitted "traditional custodians" came out on top by a factor of 1.2.


----------



## pontios (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, cougr.
That's interesting. My search skills must be lacking - but we probably can't cover all the word variations?

re: custodians vs land owners/landowners,
Personally, I've rarely encountered the term "traditional custodians" - it's invariably been "traditional land owners/landowners", or "traditional aboriginal owners/land owners" - maybe even "aboriginal land owners". 

That's been my experience, anyway.

Traditional land owners is a widely/readily understood and everyday term - if an average Australian heard the term "traditional custodians", or even "traditional custodians of the land" on a news report, I think they would be confused by it (they may not even consider it a synonymous term). Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Το _traditional owners of the land_ το καταλαβαίνω. Το _traditional landowners_ έχει διεθνώς μια διαφορετική σημασία (των παραδοσιακών γαιοκτημόνων), οπότε, αν το χρησιμοποιείτε στην Αυστραλία, θα πρέπει να σας μπερδεύει και εσάς.


----------



## cougr (Apr 17, 2014)

pontios said:


> .....Traditional land owners is a widely/readily understood and everyday term - if an average Australian heard the term "traditional custodians", or even "traditional custodians of the land" on a news report, I think they would be confused by it (they may not even consider it a synonymous term). Wouldn't you agree?



I think it's arguable as to whether one term is more readily or widely used than the other and if I were to hazard a guess I'd say that the average Australian wouldn't have a clue as to the meaning of any of the above terms.:devil: The other point is that the terms _traditional owners_ and _traditional custodians_ - although occasionally used synonymously - aren't strictly synonymous or interchangeable. Although it is frequently the case that the traditional owners are vested with the responsibility of custodianship, this isn't necessarily so and it often occurs that the traditional custodians of a region aren't the traditional owners.



nickel said:


> Το _traditional owners of the land_ το καταλαβαίνω. Το _traditional landowners_ έχει διεθνώς μια διαφορετική σημασία (των παραδοσιακών γαιοκτημόνων), οπότε, *αν το χρησιμοποιείτε στην Αυστραλία*, θα πρέπει να σας μπερδεύει και εσάς.



Ναι, όσον αφορά τους ιθαγενείς της Αυστραλίας και οι δύο όροι χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά εδώ πέρα.


----------



## pontios (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _traditional owners of the land το καταλαβαίνω._




Και το σκέτο "traditional owners" (χωρίς το land) αρκεί - αμέσως θα καταλάβουμε περί τίνος πρόκειται, εδώ στην Αυστραλία, αν σχετίζεται με τους Αβορίγινες.

I only introduced the term "traditional owner/land owner" in the discussion, as I thought it was somewhat relevant.

I agree, cougr - the terms are synonymous to the extent that the traditional custodians (usually senior representatives of the local Aboriginal community) are traditional owners.
So when the custodians welcome visitors = the traditional owners are welcoming visitors (that's what I meant, of course, by synonymous).

Traditional owners = παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της περιοχής; 

Χρόνια Πολλά 
- Χρήστος


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2014)

Ύστερα από όλη αυτή την άκρως διαφωτιστική συζήτηση, σ' εμένα τουλάχιστον γεννάται το ερώτημα: όλοι αυτοί οι όροι που προαναφέρθηκαν είναι ένας politically correct τρόπος για να πει κανείς "γηγενείς" ή "ιθαγενείς" ή ό,τι άλλο λέμε τελοσπάντων για να αναφερθούμε σ' αυτούς που ζούσαν σε έναν τόπο πριν καταφθάσουν οι άποικοι/έποικοι/κατακτητές κλπ;

Επειδή, από τα πρώτα κείμενα (που έβαλα σε λινκ), φαίνεται ότι είναι κάποιοι εντεταλμένοι, άτομα με ιδιαίτερο κύρος και ρόλο μέσα στην κοινότητα (κάτι σαν γηραιοί, ή σοφοί ή πρεσβύτες ή κάτι ανάλογο, που ασφαλώς δεν έχει αποκλειστικά σχέση με τη μεγάλη ηλικία).

Χρόνια πολλά, Χρήστο. Και σε όλους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Έχω αρχίσει να εξοικειώνομαι με τον όρο για τους ιθαγενείς και την πατρογονική γη τους. _Παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της γης/των εδαφών_. Μέχρι και _κηδεμόνες_ για το custodians.


----------



## cougr (Apr 18, 2014)

Για περισσότερη αποσαφήνιση επί του θέματος προσθέτω και τα ακόλουθα:

*What are traditional owners?*

The term traditional owners is often used when describing Aboriginal peoples’ connection to the land, but also in the native title process.

The roots of the term traditional owner seem to lie in the Aboriginal Land Rights (Northern Territory) Act 1976, which established ways for Aboriginal people to claim land in the territory on the basis that they were the “traditional Aboriginal owners” of the land [29]. It is an English language term tied to the Aboriginal decision-making process.

According to the Act the definition of ‘traditional Aboriginal owners’ is “...a local descent group of Aboriginals who:

(a) have common spiritual affiliations to a site on the land, being affiliations that place the group under a primary spiritual responsibility for that site and for the land; and
(b) are entitled by Aboriginal tradition to forage as of right over that land.”

Aboriginal people also include law men and women who have an ongoing involvement in any future process or uses of country. They don’t need to live on the land to be considered a traditional owner [64].

Note: The term is often used quite arbitrarily. Before you label someone a “traditional owner” make sure that they are okay with that. 
(www.creativespirits.info)

*Aboriginal traditional custodians* means Aboriginal people, who through connection by
descent to a group or clan, have responsibility for caring for a particular country. (www.dec.wa.gov.au)

...It is important to note that the Aboriginal custodians of a sacred site may not necessarily be the traditional landowners because of the nature of Aboriginal social organization.....(Digging It Up Down Under: A Practical Guide to Doing Archaeology in Australia
By Claire Smith, Heather Burke, p.51)


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ύστερα από όλη αυτή την άκρως διαφωτιστική συζήτηση, σ' εμένα τουλάχιστον γεννάται το ερώτημα: όλοι αυτοί οι όροι που προαναφέρθηκαν είναι ένας politically correct τρόπος για να πει κανείς "γηγενείς" ή "ιθαγενείς" ή ό,τι άλλο λέμε τελοσπάντων για να αναφερθούμε σ' αυτούς που ζούσαν σε έναν τόπο πριν καταφθάσουν οι άποικοι/έποικοι/κατακτητές κλπ;
> 
> Επειδή, από τα πρώτα κείμενα (που έβαλα σε λινκ), φαίνεται ότι είναι κάποιοι εντεταλμένοι, άτομα με ιδιαίτερο κύρος και ρόλο μέσα στην κοινότητα (κάτι σαν γηραιοί, ή σοφοί ή πρεσβύτες ή κάτι ανάλογο, που ασφαλώς δεν έχει αποκλειστικά σχέση με τη μεγάλη ηλικία).
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά, Χρήστο. Και σε όλους.



Γεια σου, bernardina.

Ο τίτλος "traditional owners" αφορά το νομικό τους καθεστώς.

Ένα από τα δικαιώματα τους -
Οι "traditional owners" καλούνται να συμμετάσχουν στη διαδικασία διαβούλευσης που προηγείται την χορήγηση μιας άδειας εξόρυξης στα εδάφη τους - και έχουν το δικαίωμα να την αρνηθούν.

Από ό,τι κατάλαβα ..
Οι "traditional custodians" είναι, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, elders and traditional landholders (γηραιοί/παραδοσιακοί ιδιοκτήτες της περιοχής), αλλά όχι πάντα - όπως επισήμανε o cougr #28(I stand corrected*) - το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει (αυτοί οι custodians) επίσης να είναι traditional land owners", εάν πρόκειται να απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα.

Όσον αφορά τους πολιτικά ορθούς όρους, εδώ είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο -
http://www.crikey.com.au/2012/08/15/indigenous-aboriginal-or-aborigine-its-not-black-and-white/

*I still can't fathom how you can have traditional custodians without them being traditional landowners - in what way/sense are they traditional , then? - why not simply custodians (without "traditional")? - but I notice that it's in reference to sacred sites, not land.


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2014)

I also note ... what cougr pointed out (at the bottom, #28) refers to "aboriginal custodians", as distinct from traditional custodians.
So maybe traditional custodians = traditional landholders and Elders/representatives, after all - and this would make more sense to me. Anyway, I give up :cheek:.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2014)

elders = πρεσβύτεροι


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> elders = πρεσβύτεροι


Ενίοτε και *δημογέροντες*.


----------



## pontios (Apr 20, 2014)

Ναι, νόμισα ότι το γηραιός ήταν το ισοδύναμου του Εlder (δεν είναι; ) - δεν το έψαξα καλά (ενώ ήξερα και μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το πρεσβύτερος)!


----------

